# Richo sg 3110 printer



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone used the refillable sublimation inks from Dyesub4u for use in the Ricoh sg3110 printer...this is a great little printer however it is expensive to keep feeding it the SG inks...any help for a quality replacement sublimation gel ink will be greatly appreciated.....thanks​


----------



## darobee (Mar 19, 2013)

I had one and I sold it quickly. There is no replacement sublimation cartridges for 3110, but U have regular GelJet on eBay


----------



## Mlabbas (Sep 12, 2011)

We just got our ricoh sg 3110 and are waiting to receive the first set of sublijet-r inks cartridges. we bought it get into mugs. who's the bst source for sublijet-r for this printer? are are the old epsons better because there are cheaper ink refills?


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

there is no "cheaper"...sg holds the price for all of their sellers...no discounts..be prepared for the first batch to be eaten up by priming the printer...this was my first venture into sublimation printing and this little printer is unreal... you will not believe how great it does the job..however the cost of the sawgrass ink carts has taken all the fun out of it..go big or prepare to bend over...have fun


----------



## Samscorgis (Mar 12, 2013)

I will be getting my first ink from Dyesub4u this week. I am really hoping it prints nice because I can't afford the sawgrass inks anymore. I lost my regular job due to cutbacks and my new job only pays half as much. If the quality is what Wayne at Dyesub4u says it will be, I will continue to use it. Since My sublim is only a hobby and not a business, I have to try cheaper methods for now. Wayne has been great to work with and even threw in some freebies for me. He called me at 6:30 am the morning after I placed my order to talk more with me about the installation of the CISS. I even got him to pre-fill it with sublim ink instead of using up all my new I k to fill the lines and everything.

Sorry this is a long post but believe Dyesub4u is going to be a good resource for me. Hope this helps you.
Amy

Sent from my Xoom using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

I also am waiting for inks from Wayne...I will let you know how they work for me...as for Wayne he is a nice guy and seems to go out of his way to be helpful...good luck to both of us....sorry about your job loss..one door closes another opens, just know it will work out....


----------



## Samscorgis (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Watup, I am sure things will be fine. I am getting the word out that I can do sublim and I also do quilt making, machine custom quilting and embroidery so I have picked up a few jobs here and there.
Please keep me informed on how your ink does and I will do the same.
Amy


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

watup said:


> there is no "cheaper".


There is loads of cheaper options for sublimation ink than Sawgrass - some of them cheap junk, and some are better quality than Sawgrass.

The conspiracy is that Sawgrass first would prefer you didn't know there was an option, and then try and convince you that their inks are the best.


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

little frustrated right now...these inks did not work for me right out of the box...maybe if you are a tech person with profiles of the colors you can get them to work..right now you can add me to the list of people that understand why saw grass is so expensive...THEY WORK ...Wayne talks a good game but he failed on this job...just my opinion...maybe he will come thru in the end but I think the end is here now...


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Custom ICC profiles are not expensive to get made, and will still work out way cheaper than the overpriced coloured liquids that Sawgrass sell. Seach google and/or Ebay for "custom ICC profiles" and you should find suppliers who can do this for you and complete your set up.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

watup said:


> little frustrated right now...these inks did not work for me right out of the box...maybe if you are a tech person with profiles of the colors you can get them to work..right now you can add me to the list of people that understand why saw grass is so expensive...THEY WORK ...Wayne talks a good game but he failed on this job...just my opinion...maybe he will come thru in the end but I think the end is here now...


This is why I personally suggest anyone new to dye sub work with an established vendor that can supply the ink, the paper, the ICC profile for you printer. If you are a business person who has time to chase down which of the pieces to the puzzle is the problem? Once you get a little experience and feel the need to venture out have at it.

We are doing the same thing with are latest purchase of a Roland BN-20. We know close to zero about eco solvent ink printers/cutters and selected one recognized dealer for the printer, ink, sample vinyls, etc. Once we feel comofrtable with the process we will look around.


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

spent couple hours trying to find someone to write a profile for the richo 3110 and could find no one... it is not that easy...I guess SG bought off all the techies...I wish there was an easy fix...should have listened to those who have gone before me...


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

watup said:


> spent couple hours trying to find someone to write a profile for the richo 3110 and could find no one...


I think you don't really understand what an ICC profile is, how they're made, so don't know what you're searching for.

The fact you have a Ricoh 3110 is immaterial - it doesn't matter really what inkjet printer you have as getting the profile made is the same process.
What happens is you would print off some test charts supplied by the company making the profile, and then post them to the company (if they are not local to you. You may need to post them on your transfer paper, or ready pressed onto a substrate (usually white aluminium)
Once they receive your charts they will measure the 1000 odd little squares of the different colours your printer has produced with the inks using a special colour reader/scanner, and their software will produce the profile for your printer, which would then be emailed to you.

This isn't a case of finding someone to write in code by hand an ICC file with just the information I have a Ricoh 3110 and use xxx ink, and need an ICC to make it work. Your printer needs measuring.

Some ink manufacturers have already gone through this process for a number of printers, and have them available to download. And a lot of people just expect that this is the normal and best way. Unfortunately, that system is somewhat flawed, as it assumes that all each individual printer of a the same model type will print in exactly the same way with no variance, which simply isn't true - especially for the domestic printers that most dye-subbers use. If you go through with getting your own custom profile made - it will be totally unique to your exact printer, and the inks you use - it won't work as well on a different 3110 printer. So, in the end you will get the best possible achievable results in from your printer/ink combination, far better than what you would get with a ink manufacturer supplied one.

Remember though, that this profile is not only unique to your printer, but the inks that you are using - if you change supplier of ink, or your ink supplier changes his supplier (and may not even tell you what he's pouring into the bottles has changed) or if the company making the inks isn't consistent in their manufacturing between different batches, then you will need to get a new profile made. So, you need to find a supplier that you can trust that is supplying inks that are of a high and consistent quality. Normally this would at least involve finding a branded ink, not just a small bottle with a load of Chinese writing on it, and the words "sublimation ink" Also check the website of the ink manufacturer to see how established a business they look.

Searching Ebay in the UK, there are 3 sellers supplying custom ICC profiling, 2 of them specific for sublimation, with another further into Europe, searching with Google, I find loads more. You haven't stated where in the world you are, but I cannot believe there is no one in your country that you can post a test chart to for this type of service. Just search for "custom sublimation ICC" - if that doesn't work, then just "custom ICC" you don't need to mention it is for a Ricoh printer in your search, as as I said, it doesn't matter.


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

you are right in that I don't know what I am talking about however I spoke with a person who writes custom profiles and she indicated that the richo 3110 is a tough one because there is no way to turn off the color preference to the printer driver so there is no way to over ride without time consuming $$$$ techie stuff to get the new profile read by the printer...if someone knew what they were doing...well here I am and I am willing to PAY...thanks for your help, this is turning out to be a great learning experience and I still don't know anything....


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

watup said:


> you are right in that I don't know what I am talking about however I spoke with a person who writes custom profiles and she indicated that the richo 3110 is a tough one because there is no way to turn off the color preference to the printer driver so there is no way to over ride without time consuming $$$$ techie stuff to get the new profile read by the printer...if someone knew what they were doing...well here I am and I am willing to PAY...thanks for your help, this is turning out to be a great learning experience and I still don't know anything....


You actually have learned a lot and your experience can help others. I have found there are two main types of posters - The Popular Mechanics crowd who want to look under the hood and the numbskulls who just want to sell and make money - I am the latter. 

As our business model has changed so has things such as our ink. We have used three different inks since moving to wide format - Artainum, Subli, and now J-Teck. So why do we change? Cost was a part of the reason as was colors and maintenance. 

Changing ink is not something you do without thought. Any reputable ink vendor would provide you a sample transfer for you to test. You would want to know what paper they are using along with if they are providing you the ICC profile that they used to print the sample. If they will not provide you a sample transfer to print plus the ICC profile - RUN! If they tell you how easy it is to have their ink profiled ask your self, "if it is so simple why do they not do it themselves and offer it with their ink"

Best of luck -


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

it is all a learning curve...inksub4u blew smoke up my ...and I feel like an idiot...I will figure this out or chalk it up to bad experience...I think that I will try a RGB profile even though the printer is CMYK...have no clue what I just said, but I will try a custom ICC and see if I can salvage this..


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

I know this came up in another thread concerning ICC profiles. One of the best I know of is Bill Leek who has been working as a color consultant among other things for about 35 years or so. He has vast experience with profiles and in my opinion one of the best.

Although Bill is semi-retired, he is still doing profiles as well as consulting work and writing for the top trade magazines. For those that may be interested in his services, you can contact Bill at [email protected].

I can't tell you the cost or exactly what Bill may require to do the job but he's a great guy and I'm sure will happy to help you. What I can tell you though is that Bill is truly an expert. Not to say that others can't do it as well, but Bill's work and experience speak for themselves.

Good luck, I hope this info helps someone.

Steve


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the info..I will email now...Steve


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bratdawg said:


> I know this came up in another thread concerning ICC profiles. One of the best I know of is Bill Leek who has been working as a color consultant among other things for about 35 years or so. He has vast experience with profiles and in my opinion one of the best.
> 
> Although Bill is semi-retired, he is still doing profiles as well as consulting work and writing for the top trade magazines. For those that may be interested in his services, you can contact Bill at [email protected].
> 
> ...


I would add that Bill is not just an ICC profile expert, he is a sublimation ICC profile expert. Lot's of people out there make ICC profiles, very few have sublimation ICC experience.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

watup said:


> you are right in that I don't know what I am talking about *however I spoke with a person who writes custom profiles and she indicated that the richo 3110 is a tough one because there is no way to turn off the color preference to the printer driver so there is no way to over ride without time consuming $$$$ techie stuff to get the new profile read by the printer*...if someone knew what they were doing...well here I am and I am willing to PAY...thanks for your help, this is turning out to be a great learning experience and I still don't know anything....


 
You were informed wrong .... 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g83gs4tKS6s&list=PL8D35ECCF5652F30B&index=4[/media]


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

who are you guys...thankyou.. the learning curve is changing...thanks again


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

these ICC profiles are for sawgrass ink and only recognize their carts and ink...interesting


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

watup said:


> these ICC profiles are for sawgrass ink and only recognize their carts and ink...interesting


Yes Conde does their own profiles for Sublijet inks instead of using the SG Power driver.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The Ricoh driver isn't as easy to find your way around when compared to the Epson drivers, but I certainly saw the option for turning off colour management in the 3350 drivers


----------



## jisodope01 (Mar 28, 2013)

i want to start printing and heat pressing shirts, what is the best printer for that and what the most economical?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Please start a new thread


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> The Ricoh driver isn't as easy to find your way around when compared to the Epson drivers, but I certainly saw the option for turning off colour management in the 3350 drivers


Yes, in the 3110 video (further in where the driver is being config) there is an option for ICC "Off" just like the Epson driver. 

They (Conde) had set up in this instance for getting the ICC from Windows directly, for example you are printing from a program that does not have ICC support, but it can setup just like Epson in a pgm like PS that can color manage ... PS manages colors then in the printer driver ICC "off".

If you think about it .. if it didn't have that feature to turn off color managment in the Ricoh driver then no way someone like Conde could even print a target file to make the ICC.


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

the last sentence made lots of sense...I will continue the search...thanks


----------



## Samscorgis (Mar 12, 2013)

I received my CISS and inks from dyesub4u this week. After fixing a small problem with leaking ink and cleaning up the mess, I am printing vibrant beautiful colors with great transfer results. I have no complaints with their product.


Sent from my Xoom using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

are you using the 3110 printer???


----------



## Samscorgis (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes I have the Ricoh SG 3110 and an Epson artisan 1435. Both are running the ink from dyesub4u. I did have a problem with ink leakage when it was first installed. We moved the case to a shelf lower than the PRI twr and that seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

then there is hope for me...are you using photoshop and if so are you using the driver for the 3110 to print..I think that I am having a simple issue however it is one that I am stumped with...spoke with an artist this weekend that just gave up and went back to SG inks...I want to get this figured out...any help would be appreciated, like how do you turn off the color for the richo print driver and let the photoshop configure the color...anyway thanks for atleast the info that it is working for you...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

watup said:


> then there is hope for me...are you using photoshop and if so are you using the driver for the 3110 to print..I think that I am having a simple issue however it is one that I am stumped with...spoke with an artist this weekend that just gave up and went back to SG inks...I want to get this figured out...any help would be appreciated, like how do you turn off the color for the richo print driver and let the photoshop configure the color...anyway thanks for atleast the info that it is working for you...


The video I posted shows exacly how to turn off color manangment in the Ricoh driver.

Which version of photoshop are you using?


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

CS2...I will watch the video a third time and see if I missed it...thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

watup said:


> CS2...I will watch the video a third time and see if I missed it...thanks


PS CS2 screenshot ....


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

so much better than it was...thanks I think I will still have to get a custom profile however with some tweeking maybe I can get this to work...thanks for your hanging in there this has really made this workable...thanks Steve


----------



## watup (Aug 27, 2006)

had a great disscusion with a fellow artist who is also playing with sublimation and his take is that the SG inks with their profile is just to easy and so close to our artwork colors...that said we both agreed that the answer is for me to get custom profiles and keep working with the system....much thanks to all that have helped with a BIG thanks to mgparrish..


----------



## jisodope01 (Mar 28, 2013)

What would be a good economical printer to print transfer and trim free?



Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jisodope01 (Mar 28, 2013)

What would be a good economical printer to print transfer and trim free?

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

